
Rust at speed – Building a fast concurrent database [video] - whoisnnamdi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s19G6n0UjsM
======
cbcoutinho
Associated database repo

[https://github.com/mit-pdos/noria](https://github.com/mit-pdos/noria)

------
rudedogg
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18834107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18834107)

------
sidcool
Duplicate from a day ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18834107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18834107)

